# Incredible Fishing In Galveston



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

www.fishinggalvestontx.com 
Spring Fishing is in full swing here in Galveston Texas. Anyon looking to haves
Some fast action. ..now is the time.​ Redfish, sheepshead, specks, drum (puppy and big bruisers) are definitely here. 
The Galveston Jetties are a great place to be this time of year if you want to hook into many species and fill a box up with some great eating fish as well. 
Live shrimp, cracked crab and finger mullet have been the baits of choice. Most of the time we are free lining the live shrimp with just enough weight to compensate for currents. Also, a popping cork has been the ticket for some incredible speck action.
the north and south jetties are both producing, but currents will dictate which is best at a certain time.
If you would like to get out with us on one of these fun trips where we always encourage kids and families - give me a call or email! 409-739-8526
[email protected]


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Video link*

http:// Watch "Galveston Redfish Charters" on YouTube Galveston Redfish Charters:


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

http:// https://m.youtube.com/#/channel/UCOeuSMLN28770fd8407Onmg


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Great Family Fun in Galveston*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
Another great day of Galveston Fishing this morning. I had the Miller Family that has fished with me for years and they always have good luck on their side!

Live shrimp was bait of choice and currents is key. The kids had a blast... and when the kids have fun... Mom and Dad are happy!
409-739-8526


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*You name it... we are catching them!*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
It has been some "Off the Hook Fishing" this past week, and we are making many, many kids and families smile - Thanks to bowed up rods!

Upper Slot Redfish, Slot Redfish, Specks to 9.04 lbs :bounce:, Seven Striped Jetty Snapper (Sheepshead), Giant Drum, Puppy Drum, Jack Cravelle and even a Pompano or two have made their way to slime up out deck! It has been a great week of fishing! www.facebook.com/galvestonfishingcharters.com

The best bite is coming from live shrimp free lined for sheeps and redfish. The specks are coming from live shrimp under a popping cork. Big Drum and even some puppy drum are coming from cracked crab in 22 to 30 foot of water. Key is to find the slacking tide and have fresh bait.

We enjoy bringing kids and families out fishing and hooking them up on Bigfish. A bowed up rod, always puts a smile on a face! We fish for what is biting! (Except hard heads and gafftop).
www.fishinggalvestontx.com

Give me a call or shoot me an email if you would like to get out and catch some fish! 409-739-8526
[email protected]


----------



## Captain Greg (Jul 19, 2007)

*Galveston Fishing Still very Hot!*

www.fishinggalvestontx.com
409-739-8526
We are experiencing a very exciting Spring Bite here in Galveston. The fishing has been incredible. If you are looking to get your rod bent, and some fine eating fish in the box - now is the time to get out on Galveston Bay and Jetties to get in on the action. Live shrimp has been the go to bait lately along with cracked crab for the Big Drum that are lurking in the channels.

We are seeing the largest sheepshead since I can remember. Numerous double digit "7 Striped Jetty Snapper" are finding their way to our baits. Very nice upper slot redfish and up to 43" are being caught on light tackle as we freeline live shrimp. Definitely putting some strain on our spinning reels! Good times and great fun. We are seeing more specks each day, and as the sheepshead continue their annual spawn and finish up - we will see more and more speckled trout take their place along the rocks.

Friday morning we once again brought out Kennedy Fab for their annual multiboat fishing trip with us. They had 7 boats and allot of fish hit the deck! Sheepshead, Speckled Trout, Pompano, Redfish, and even a couple small sharks made for some bent rods and great fun.

Friday afternoon we brought Tony and his crew of young men and they made fast work on Sheepshead, some big Drum, a few specks and redfish. These guys were great to have aboard and look forward to seeing them again!

Below is a pic of one of our customers that made this months edition of Texas Outdoor Journal for here fine catch! Check out this months issue for some great articles.

Next weekend we will once again be donating a couple of our boats for the annual Turning Point Nation Drum Tournament for the Physically Challenged. This is always such a great event to be a part of. We will post pics of the catch and fun. Hopefully Mother Nature is nice to us!

If you are looking to get out and catch some great fish, and have allot of action - now is the time. Families and Kids are always encouraged no matter your experience level.

Give me a call at 409-739-8526
or email at [email protected]


----------

